# What's an acceptable price for super sponser?



## brian577 (Jan 29, 2017)

I'm planning to go back to RMFC for the my second year and I was considering getting the best pass.  Except it's $400.  Is that reasonable?  I payed less than that for a Comic Con VIP pass!  There's a lot extra swag including a Guest of Honor dinner but that still seems overpriced.


----------



## Khazius (Jan 29, 2017)

brian577 said:


> I'm planning to go back to RMFC for the my second year and I was considering getting the best pass.  Except it's $400.  Is that reasonable?  I payed less than that for a Comic Con VIP pass!  There's a lot extra swag including a Guest of Honor dinner but that still seems overpriced.


Im glad people are going to RMFC despite the drama thats surrounded it these last months or so ^-^


----------



## brian577 (Jan 29, 2017)

Khazius said:


> Im glad people are going to RMFC despite the drama thats surrounded it these last months or so ^-^


Let's not get into that.  I didn't make the decision lightly I was strongly considering pulling out before they announced changes to their policies.  I wasn't happy with some of the crap that was pulled last year and those people made me very comfortable.


----------



## Khazius (Jan 29, 2017)

brian577 said:


> Let's not get into that.  I didn't make the decision lightly I was strongly considering pulling out before they announced changes to their policies.  I wasn't happy with some of the crap that was pulled last year and those people made me very comfortable.


Terribly sorry, just was saying that im glad that an event people enjoy wasnt ruined ^-^ Meant no malice by it.


----------



## Alex K (Jan 29, 2017)

Deflation is just straight up killing our economy and it has to stop!
Try purchasing your pass on craigslist (Hipster eBay)


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jan 29, 2017)

Alex K said:


> Deflation is just straight up killing our economy and it has to stop!
> Try purchasing your pass on craigslist (Hipster eBay)



You mean inflation


----------



## Alex K (Jan 29, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> You mean inflation



Well no deflation is the economy fallin into the gutter


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jan 29, 2017)

Alex K said:


> Well no deflation is the economy fallin into the gutter


It's inflation because everything goes up in price while the dollar goes down


----------



## Alex K (Jan 29, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> It's inflation because everything goes up in price while the dollar goes down



Then howcome money is still so thin and not inflating into giant money bubbles??


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jan 30, 2017)

Alex K said:


> Then howcome money is still so thin and not inflating into giant money bubbles??



Who knows


----------



## Alex K (Jan 31, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Who knows



Well apparently the economy


----------



## Keefur (Feb 27, 2017)

Super Sponsor prices depend on what you get in return.  Some furs do it to help support the convention.  It's a personal choice.


----------



## brian577 (Mar 2, 2017)

Keefur said:


> Super Sponsor prices depend on what you get in return.  Some furs do it to help support the convention.  It's a personal choice.



Comparing what get from TFF Vs. RMFC, you are getting a hell of a lot more for less than half the price.  I don't know how they can justify it. 
rockymountainfurcon.com: Registration
Texas Furry Fiesta » Registration


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 2, 2017)

For me $400 for only a pass seems extremely overpriced. I'd rather have 3-4 months' worth of food/drink supplies. 

But if you feel you're getting your money's worth out of the $400 go for it!


----------

